# Global Warming??



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2008)

I know this is not pertaining to Masonry but I love some of the government freakouts. Y2K for instance. The only problem with that is that it was dated. On Jan 1 2000 we knew it was bogus. I wonder if it is not the same with Global Warming. Keep in mind I am all for helping the enviroment and finding alternative fuels but this is a great scare tactic. I mean think of the money made off of global warming. And the best thing is that it can't be dated. It is just funny that Farmers Almanac calls for a cooling. I was watching a show on Discovery where they did core samples and showed where this happened several times in the Earths history. Very interesting show. 

I would like to know what you think about Global Warming. Fact or Fiction?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2008)

I vote for Global Warming because Al Gore invented it!


----------



## rhitland (Sep 24, 2008)

not sure about global warming myself, I would have to lean toward the fact our pollution does not agree with Mother nature. What gets my nanny goat though is that we are sitting on our hands like, wow we have gas powered stuff now lets just shut down shop and go home, why would we not pursue knowledge and try to find something better wheither there is a problem or not are we not explorers do we not love to discover something new; Well why are we all not demanding something new, I want something I can drive that puts off exhaust I can drink or eat, and the fact that we have not figured out how to power our world with the sun yet reminds me how little we know, it has been powering the earth for billions of years and has so much to share and give. So to answer the question I could care less about global warming but what I do care about is that we have become lazy and comfortable with the knowledge and know how, of today and are not putting the majority of our efforts for something better. Energy is all around us, hydrogen, wind, sun, oxygen etc... there is better than what we have now and I know that we can contrive something that keeps our lifestyles the same and agrees with Mother Nature.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well said Brother Rhit. I could not agree more.


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 24, 2008)

Exactly what Rhit said.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2008)

lOL Richard Simmons?!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 24, 2008)

Sure, why not...


----------



## rhitland (Sep 24, 2008)

I so love that man, he is his own vibration


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 24, 2008)

rhitland said:


> I so love that man, he is his own vibration



Richard Simmons?


----------



## JTM (Sep 25, 2008)

haven't seen richard simmons on anything in a very long time.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 25, 2008)

Richard Simmons brings nothing but goodness to this world, IF you can stand him. He is an aquired taste I guess. I have never seen him on TV and not laughed my asprin off!! lol Its not the external Brother Tom lol


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 25, 2008)

I think that Richard's external is a direct reflection of his internal.


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 25, 2008)

JTM said:


> haven't seen richard simmons on anything in a very long time.



You're not complaining, are you?


----------



## js4253 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure MAN has anything to do with global warming. I do know I am freezing my ass off right now.  If Al Gore believes MAN can change global warming, why doesn't he park some of his private jets and go GREEN at many of his homes.  I wish I could fix the problem 
but I don't think I would have much impact one way or another.


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Dec 17, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> Sure, why not...



Hey arent you that guy- Richard Simmons?

Hey are you his brother- Richard Simmons?


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 17, 2008)

No one at this can prove it.


----------



## gortex6 (Dec 17, 2008)

Global Warming is a scam.  It is an attempt to carbon tax your lifestyle and morally justify extreme population control measures (ie. they want to kill you).  Al Gore does not want you to "change" and be without fossil fuels, his family fortune is in Occidental Petrolium; he wants to squeeze more money out of your wallet and decrease the global population.  In accuality, it is a front to end American sovereignty!


----------



## jwardl (Dec 17, 2008)

There seem to be just as many scientists who DISagree with human-induced global warming as agree. I don't believe that it's a consensus of opinion at all. Even if it were, however, that doesn't make it so.

All theory that warming is caused by humans is just that -- theory, and is based on what scientists think they know about the past, and even moreso, on forecast models of the future. These models are constructed using what they currently know about atmospheric dynamics. I find it hard to put alot of faith in a forecast of global conditions a decade from now though when the same data can't even accurately predict whether it will rain or not in 7 days!

I think we're too insignificant to damage the planet on a global scale. It's been said that the only thing permanent is change, and indeed, the earth would both warm and cool over time even if we didn't exist. The Martian icecaps are melting too, and unless there are many billions of little green guys there, zipping around in internal combustion-powered flying saucers, it seems to me to be strengthening the case of warming caused by natural processes. What exactly did our planet do between the last couple of ice ages?

Another consideration -- is the earth really WARMING at all? The last few years have seen record-cold winters worldwide. Here in the Houston area, I've personally observed milder summers and colder winters for years now. We often hear of all the ice that is melting, but little of the many areas where it's increasing.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 17, 2008)

well put Brother. I agree.


----------



## TexMass (Dec 18, 2008)

It's funny that it hasn't been the current government freaking out about global warming.  In fact it's been just the opposite.  The scientist that they paraded out that down played the issue of global warming have since come forward and said they were told what to say.  These guys do believe we have a problem that is being magnified by our pollution.


----------



## JTM (Dec 28, 2008)

Just because that's the answer that the govt wanted out there doesn't mean it's false.

Even though they do have a history of that...


----------



## Brother Secretary (Dec 31, 2008)

In response to all the statistic "_proving_" global warming I have to quote two visionaries:
Samuel Clements: "There's lies, damn lies, and statistics."
Stephen Wright: "42.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot."

I recall from 8th grade chemistry class a little thing called the scientific method. All the global warming zealots claim that a consensus of scientists claim global warming is real, therefor it must be. Well, chums, there is no such thing as a consensus in the discipline of science or within the facts of scientific proof.

There is proof that Copper melts at just over 1000 Â°C.
There is proof that water boils at just over 100 Â°C.  
There is *NO* proof that global warming exists.

Added to which those promoting the carbon tax as a means to fund new energy technology are the children and grandchildren of oilmen and coal mine owners (a la Al Gore). Except they want the US Taxpayer to fund their riding the next wave of energy and industrial development. 

Very simple, as W. Mark Felt (Deep Throat) once said: "Follow the money."


----------



## Brother Secretary (Jan 4, 2009)

*cui bono*


----------



## ragged tiger (Jan 4, 2009)

Good points Bro. Secretary.  

Earth's fossil record contains plenty of evidence to support climate change, pre-industrialization, which is the core issue I have with Global Warming advocates.

As a theory, Global Warming attempts to lay the blame for climate change almost exclusively at the doorstep of smoke-stack industries.  

Sure, we would all like to see less pollution, but try as I might, I just can't connect Exxon-Mobil with the Medieval Warm Period, Little Ice Age, or the fact that the earth's polarity may have flipped over the past million years.

Any rational analysis of climate change should not limit itself to 150 years of the human industrial footprint.


----------



## rhitland (Jan 4, 2009)

Global warming may be a crock a figment of money imagination, I just want to drink from the river I grew up on, as I did when I was a kid. I care for the earth as a whole but my backyard is trashed with pollution and I for one would love to see Americans take a bigger rersponsibilty in taking care of our Mother Nature and not just turn our backs to her and thinks she can do it on her own. My water well some how mysteriously starting killing all my plants in my greenhouse nursery bus. and pumping a petroleum substance into my pond resivor. Coinencidently the gas co. had started to drill many wells here in the Barnett Shell and come to find out in my area the gas company was sucking milions of gallons of water from the same underground resivor my well drew from. I still have a hard time blaming them solely for this problem but I see all the destruction of these mega-companies and not near the effort to leave it the way they found it.


----------



## gortex6 (Jan 5, 2009)

Did anyone catch the 2012 documentary last night?  Apparently we are hoarding all the ancient astrological and alchemical knowledge of solar cycles behind global warming  

[video=youtube;Im8-S4i-GWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq1S3vR-BG4&feature=channel_page"]Part 3[/url]Part 4[url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im8-S4i-GWE&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------

